# Help with biting/attacking



## aheyer (Jun 27, 2007)

Hello all!
I would really appreciate any feedback with a big problem, my 4 month old male fantail pigeon who was up to 48 hours ago very affectionate and sweet, is now attacking me when we try to touch him or clean his cage or feed him. I recently added peas, greens, and a few sunflower seeds  to his diet to help him with his molt. Would this change his personality? How do I get him to stop this behavior?
Thanks!!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

He sounds perfectly normal to me, he is just maturing emotionally and the extra goodies may just have sent it in to overdrive.

Male pigeons will defend their cubbies, or wherever they call home, and they will defend it with their life, even if it is us, their caretakers- we are considered intruders too.

Give him time too, he is just feeling his oats and still young, he may mellow out.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

I'd say one reason may just be that he is four months old, growing up, and starting to see his cage as his territory to be defended.

If he is now going through his adult molt, I would guess he may be a little tetchy because of that, too.

I'm pretty sure that a lot of our pigeons who probably have every line of our faces recorded in their memories and know us as if we were fellow pigeons  still do not comprehend that the hand which sneaks in to clean up or check their eggs is related to the face, and treat it like an invading creature to be seen off.

John


----------



## Hillybean (Oct 30, 2005)

Yep, it could just be an age/molting thing. 

My pigeon started his personallity fits (pecking agressively, cooing, and NOT wanting my hand in the cage) a while back. It calmed down after a while, and now he just has his moments. Most of the time, he is friendly and loving.

I recommend you continue to try and interact with your pigeon.

-Hilly


----------

